
Become a Facebook-Free Business - lobo_tuerto
https://m.signalvnoise.com/become-a-facebook-free-business-5bfefc20c09d
======
snake117
This reminds me of when Elon Musk announced on Twitter [0] that SpaceX and
Tesla will be removing their respective pages from Facebook [1].

Having potentially large groups of users deleting their profiles as well as
(reputable) businesses deleting their Facebook pages should hopefully serve as
a wake-up call to Zuckerberg et al.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/977211923719598086?ref_s...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/977211923719598086?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)
and
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/977216157080993793?ref_s...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/977216157080993793?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16659656)

------
the_common_man
"We do not assist Facebook in its data collection regime through use of
Facebook social Like buttons or by offering Facebook logins."

There is a facebook like button in their blog in the side bar. What am I
missing?

~~~
tomtomau
Might have been after you commented, but at the bottom of the article:

>Apologies for the Facebook Like button on this Medium page. We’re just about
ready to get off Medium as well, so that’ll take care of that!

